# Chomper Firewood Processor



## cuttinscott (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a guy trading a 6 month old Chomper Firewood Processor and 30' conveyor in is anybody in the market for a used one??? I should have pics soon..

http://www.chomper.net/page2.html

Scott


----------



## FerrisDiesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*conveyor*

How much do you want for the conveyor, what kind is it?


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 24, 2009)

FerrisDiesel said:


> How much do you want for the conveyor, what kind is it?



Chomper conveyor runs off the processor it goes complete with the processor


If your looking for a stand alone conveyor we stock the Timberwolf Conveyor's prices starting at $6495.00

Scott


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Feb 24, 2009)

Sure are ALOT of lightly-used Chompers for sale; wonder why?:deadhorse:oke:


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 24, 2009)

What model is it Scott? auto cycle or manual? and which motor?


----------



## redprospector (Feb 24, 2009)

Ohiowoodguy said:


> Sure are ALOT of lightly-used Chompers for sale; wonder why?:deadhorse:oke:



Most of the lightly used Chompers are being traded in by guy's that don't have enough under their hat to figure out how to run them.
Prerequisite to operating any kind of machinery: You have to be smarter than the machine.

By the way. What kind of processor is it that you own Ohiowoodguy?

Andy


----------



## Buzz 880 (Feb 24, 2009)

What size of chomper and what kind of cash are you looking for


----------



## cuttinscott (Feb 25, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> What model is it Scott? auto cycle or manual? and which motor?





Buzz 880 said:


> What size of chomper and what kind of cash are you looking for



It is a model 16PDA it has the 80hp John Deere Engine, It had the adjustable 4/8 way wedge it has been customized to a 6 way wedge. Its a AutoCycle and comes with a PC30 conveyor that is driven from the processor hydraulics.

As far as price I am still in negotiations and looking for real offers this machine is less than 6 month's old sitting in a yard at his sawmill so his logs tend to be on the dryer side and he is not happy with the amount of splinters it makes. I guess if you were producing softwood or green stems someone might be happier than this guy is with it. He paid $60K delivered for this unit last fall and now is looking to trade it to me for a Timberwolf PROHDXL 80 hp processor with elec autocycle and 8 way and 6 way wedges.



Scott


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats a top of the line model. Out of my price range unfortunately. Thanks.


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Feb 26, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Most of the lightly used Chompers are being traded in by guy's that don't have enough under their hat to figure out how to run them.
> Prerequisite to operating any kind of machinery: You have to be smarter than the machine.
> 
> By the way. What kind of processor is it that you own Ohiowoodguy?
> ...



I have a HudSon (yeah, I know; but I got into it with my eyes wide open) and a Timberwolf. 

Isn't the Chomper simpler than CordKing or Mutitek? Why don't we see them for sale after being used 6 months? I take it you have a Chomper?


----------



## redprospector (Feb 26, 2009)

Ohiowoodguy said:


> I have a HudSon (yeah, I know; but I got into it with my eyes wide open) and a Timberwolf.
> 
> Isn't the Chomper simpler than CordKing or Mutitek? Why don't we see them for sale after being used 6 months? I take it you have a Chomper?



Yep, I have a Chomper.
I just thought it was rude of you to come into Scott's thread cutting down a machine he had for sale. He is a site sponsor after all, and you have admited in another thread that you have never ran a Chomper.
The reason you don't see too many CordKing's or Multitek's for sale after 6 months (and by the way, there are some out there) is that when you invest that much money you have done your home work and know what you need.
I see Stihl chainsaws for sale that are only 6 month's old too, and we both know they make a good saw. So your reasoning dos en't hold water.
I don't see where a man that own's a Hudson processor has any room to put down anyone's processor. Actually I have never used a Hudson processor, so my last statement is pure BS, just like your previous statement.

Andy


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not rude, you're just too 'sensitive'.

PLEASE tell me where you see lightly used Cordkings, Multiteks and Stihls for sale!!!!!!!!!

Only reason I got the HudSon POS (and I knew it going in) was that no one else would build me a processor without a splitter.

:arg::sword:


----------



## deepwoods50 (Nov 8, 2012)

*"chomper" firewood splitter*



Zodiac45 said:


> Thats a top of the line model. Out of my price range unfortunately. Thanks.



Are you still looking for a "Chomper"? I have a "2005" Mod#14s,with a 24hp honda. I suffered a heart attatck and can not fulfill my plans that I had for my chomper. It has less than 100 hours. I am making some minor repairs at this time but will have unit up and running as some as recieve parts. You may email me at "[email protected]" or call me 409-283-5659 email would be best as I'm not always near my phone.


----------



## deepwoods50 (Nov 8, 2012)

*I have a chomper*



redprospector said:


> Yep, I have a Chomper.
> I just thought it was rude of you to come into Scott's thread cutting down a machine he had for sale. He is a site sponsor after all, and you have admited in another thread that you have never ran a Chomper.
> The reason you don't see too many CordKing's or Multitek's for sale after 6 months (and by the way, there are some out there) is that when you invest that much money you have done your home work and know what you need.
> I see Stihl chainsaws for sale that are only 6 month's old too, and we both know they make a good saw. So your reasoning dos en't hold water.
> ...



I've had my chomper for over 5 years,it's a very simple unit to run. It takes a while to know which lever does what,but once you start using it you learn the steps and you just run with it. The only problems I have ever had were because I wasn't paying attention. Cut the cable in half once,gotten a crotch of a log hung up in the blade,but I discovered that if I cut just before and after these areas in 4" cuts thru the crotch I never get hung up any longer. I just wish I could use my chomper the way I intended,but my health restricts me,and this is alot uf splitter for just personal use.LOL


----------

